# Help me choose a hike



## ajl50 (Nov 7, 2007)

So heading up to the dacks this weekend.  If there was no snow this week the plan was to do Giant. Now there is a little snow.  We don't have snowshoes or crampons (don't really want to rent them either but would consider it)  and so have some scepticism about doing giant.  (Do have stablicers though).  Any advice?

Other hikes we are considering in lieu
Phelps
Hurricane
McKenzie 
Ampersand

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2007)

Considered Giant, but seems like a pretty short hike?


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 7, 2007)

Giant has some steeps & open slabs were a slip due to overmatching the stabliciers could get ugly.

From personal experience Phelps & Hurricane would be okay.  The RT for Phelps is 8.8 & snow will be found higher up so this trip needs more time.  First couple of miles easy but with short days I'd want to be on the trail before 9:00 for this one.

Hurricane shorter trip

Both offer good views so bring warm clothes so you can stay up top & enjoy.  ADK's are tough on snow levels & requiring snowshoes so check for that info by calling ADK.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 8, 2007)

Just want to chime in that upper elevations do have plenty of ice in the exposed areas. You will likely need those stabilicers higher up. The problem is that there's ice, but it's thin. Crampons might not even help.

The issue with Giant (Zander Scott Trail) will be ledges like this one. They could be like glass, or they could be bone dry from a week of bright sunlight.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 8, 2007)

On Giant and RPR on Tuesday, a hiker encountered "progressive snow cover above 3800 feet" in the 3 to 4 inch deep range with some drifting. He used Stabilicers successfully, but more snow is said to have fallen on Wednesday.


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 8, 2007)

This is some good info...
To be honest the little patches of ice are what concerned me.  I know that 3-6 inches of snow with a freeze and thaw cycle could - on a open slab- turn into the trail into a skating rink. 
- MJ  where did you get the beta about a hiker and the snow? Is that from an ADK website?

- Andy at 3.3. miles rt and 3000 feet of climbing giant is plenty of trip for a short november day. 

With the advice here I'm going to consider phelps in more detail...doesn't seem like it has too many areas prone to icing. 
The snow I could care less about- i have gaiters and great boots so as long as I'm not sinking up past my calfs on every step i'm ok.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, the beta came from ADK High Peaks, where I'm also a member. I just happened to see it after reading the post here and given its relevance made the quote.


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 8, 2007)

THAT IS AWESOME...what a great hike...can we delete this post?


----------



## adamti91 (Nov 8, 2007)

Phelps has a great view, can't really remember the hike since it was awhile ago. Trail head is near Heart Lake if I recall. Hurricane also has a great view, it's an easier hike (not a high peak), and has a great view of Champlain. Either one is a nice hike, can't say much about the other two though.


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I think phelps is the trip...looks nicely protected so as to diminish the icing. 
Also going to hit up mckenzie the next day-


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 10, 2007)

Phelps was awesome today. Good god. What an amazing day to be out in the high peaks.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Phelps was awesome today. Good god. What an amazing day to be out in the high peaks.


 


got pics?


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad we could help.  Would love to see pictures if you have any!


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 12, 2007)

Glad you had a great time! The weekend weather was, indeed, spectacular!


----------

